# Good size for workshop?



## Chris

I was thinking about building a 24x36 workshop. Does this work as far as efficient use of lumber and will it offer enough room for my stuff? I currently have a cypress workshop that is 20x36 and it is packed full --- I really want a clear well-built finished workshop that I can work on a nice slab with modern facilities etc.
Any comments?

Thanks
Andy
encil sm


----------



## guest

nice size.. you planning on keeping vehicles in there? Thats about the size of a 3 car garage... Nice big shop... 

What are you gonna keep in it?


----------



## dougand3

24x36 works for lumber...esp if you frame it yourself...you can can make 12' wall sections...3 per side, 2 per end...generally one man can lift and true up a section.

Another way to view it is...your trusses will be about 14' (about a foot overhang with a 4/12 or 5/12 pitch)...some waste with a 16' stud because 14' are hard to find. You could make it 28' wide and use 16' trusses and then one 16' and one 12' end wall section.


----------



## Argee

You say you currently have a 20 x 36 shop that's packed full....and the proposed shop is going to be 24 x 36. That's a gain of 144 SF. Is that going to be enough for you???


----------



## Live Oak

Have you ever thought about putting up that US Steel building you have Andy? You already have and have paid for it. Just have to pour the slab with the channels and install the tie down bolts? May as well get the use out of it. :truth:


----------



## Ingersoll444

Are you keeping the old shop? 

Also what way will te new one be? 24'wide, or 24' deep?

For just storing cars, or tractors, 36'wide, X 24' deep would be nice, but for a working shop, you would be MUCH better off to be 36'deep. That would give you plenty of room for tools,benches, and shelvs. 

Now if you are losing the old shop, and it's full, and you plan to do any work in the new shop, you will have to male it bigger. That 20x36' of stuff, will expand quite nicly to fill thos few extra feet.


----------



## Chris

Good ideas all and thanks. Dougand3, thanks for the info on the good use of lumber and truss sizes --- think it will come in handy. 
Chief, I still have the arch A-frame US building but it is 20x30 and while yes it is here and paid for, I just don't think is it going to be big enough for my needs - If I am leaning towards a design like this workshop --- Paul, I am keeping the other workshop/barn as it is nearly 100% rough very old cypress. (and yes it is pretty darn full of stuff) http://www.grampasworkshop.net/jensnewshop.html

It is a simple design yet think it will be accomidating for my needs.
Of course, I am running conduit for electrical, video/internet, phone --- other than that, I like the simplicity of the pole structure - Looks like he is using 4x6 poles but that shop appears way too small for what I am looking for. I guess I do need to either find a use for that US building I already have or sell it. 

In either case, I am just looking around right now. :-D

Andy


----------



## bear

the main work area of our shop is 25x40 along one wall is air compressor grinders lathe milling machine and desk on other wall is tool boxes and cupboards for storage it would be nice to have bigger but i can still get a 4wd tractor in and work on it we have an additional 25x40 to use but only in warm weather for cars and smallere tractors it is more than enough


----------

